
How many Earth-like planets are around sun-like stars? - LinuxBender
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2019/08/190814111903.htm
======
Strilanc
[https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.3847/1538-3881/ab31ab](https://iopscience.iop.org/article/10.3847/1538-3881/ab31ab)

> _For planets with sizes 0.75–1.5 R ⊕ and orbital periods of 237–500 days, we
> find a rate of planets per FGK star of <0.27 (84.13th percentile). While the
> true rate of such planets could be lower by a factor of ~2 (primarily due to
> potential contamination of planet candidates by false alarms), the upper
> limits on the occurrence rate of such planets are robust to ~10%._

------
z3t4
What's interesting is that we can only see things that are as big and bright
as a star, and the occasional planetoid that happens to pass by exactly
between us and the star. There are very likely _a lot_ more stuff in the
universe.

------
xt00
TLDR: 1 in 4 stars, but there are some big error bounds.

"Based on their simulations, the researchers estimate that planets very close
to Earth in size, from three-quarters to one-and-a-half times the size of
earth, with orbital periods ranging from 237 to 500 days, occur around
approximately one in four stars. Importantly, their model quantifies the
uncertainty in that estimate. They recommend that future planet-finding
missions plan for a true rate that ranges from as low about one planet for
every 33 stars to as high as nearly one planet for every two stars."

~~~
cryptoz
It's incredible. That would be, from ~250B stars in the milky way to ~62B
Earth-like planets in our galaxy alone.

Assuming even distribution across the whole universe, that's
1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 stars *.25 = 2.5e+20 Earth-like planets in the
universe. Astonishing estimates.

As an aside, this Google search result is alarmingly wrong. I wonder how often
Google is this wrong for things like medical queries? Yikes.
[https://imgur.com/a/v75P575](https://imgur.com/a/v75P575)

~~~
jobigoud
The research in the OP is only for stars that are like the Sun.

